# That time of year again ugh!!



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok here we go again. The smallies have been fun the LM decent and some great cats but I am dying for some steelies. I hate to wish away summer but I just cant wait. In a month we will all be praying for an early fall and cold rains while we sneak out to the mouths to see what is cookin even though we know it is early, I guess I just needed to vent and get some support for my addiction. Thanks for the listen. As soon as I get out of work I am going to hit the garage to organize and take inventory.
Remember KSU made a great point when the rivers come down get out there and scout to see how they have changed and check on some old favorites. It is amazing what you can learn when they are at summer lows.
Here is to a great fall!!


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I caught a bit of steelhead fever last week, as well... I think its was because I hadn't caught any really nice bucketmouths since about mid may, but then I went out and caught a 5 pound bass at a public lake and it kind of went away, lol. but last week I was in the basement tying some flies and getting really antsy. if I keep doing good bassin' I think I could keep the steelie fever at bay, but yea, i won't be disappointed when fall comes and the chrome moves into the rivers. its a vicious circle though, because come about February or march i start getting the itch to put away those ridiculously long rods and get on my boat with my flippin' stick and go for bass again.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Im ready for steel too............ Tyed a few flies myself the other day............... got me itching


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

i'm ashamed to say I haven't done much fishin this summer....but, I was ready for steel when it ended


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Summer fishin's fun and all, but I'm about ready for some silver bullets.

Is it too early to start the rain dancin'? :Banane08::Banane57::Banane44:


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

This summer has been terrible fishing for me in Cbus, did pull 10 browns in from the Mad a about a month ago, I been tying some large bunny streamers here and there, waiting for this Fall, I feel its going to be a good Fall season, for football and Chrome!!!


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I just ordered a BUNCH (probably enough to last me a few years!) of fly materials... Went a little overboard, probably due to steelhead cabin fever, but oh well! Can't wait 'til they get here so I can start filling my boxes!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Looking for an early year. cold lake, lots of rain, cooler weather. a day or two of cold rain in the next week or two and theyll be lining up by labor day out east.


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Patricio said:


> Looking for an early year. cold lake, lots of rain, cooler weather. a day or two of cold rain in the next week or two and theyll be lining up by labor day out east.



True dat....


----------

